# Hay guys! Retuning to modeling finally. Looking for b29 1:48 kit



## Justine (Jan 3, 2020)

Hay guys, well its been almost 2 years since I last posted. 
Im a beginner and i totally ruined by monogram b29 1:48. I had trouble getting the correct paint. I think I painted then stripped repainted then stripped, rinse repeat about 7 times lol. Its a tottal mess I gave up. Ended up working on a b17.
Anyway, I really wanto get anothet b29 1:48 but there so damn expensive. 
I got sick and lost my job and my house and thats why I stopped modeling. At the moment, I got some cash for Christmas and I cant find a new or used kit in my budget. So does anyone know where or know someone that can give me a good deal?
Thanks !
Justine


----------

